# Highland Variabilis breeding help



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with breeding Variabilis? I have a trio, 2.1 I think, but I have yet to hear any calling. I am decently sure that they are sexually mature, should I just wait and see if they start calling eventually? I'm mostly asking out of curiosity to see how people have bred Variabilis, and when they have observed calling.
Thanks!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

My Southern variabilis call mostly in the AM with dim light that filters through blinds in my frog room. They call occasionally throughout the day. Keep in mind that their call is far from loud. If there is a lot of ambient noise you may not notice it. Mine lay eggs in film cans tilted just slightly upward from the horizontal so that they hold some water in the back. I'll usually see all 5 in there in the morning and when I check later there are eggs.

If you post some picks of them we may be able to guess at sexes for you. Females are noticeably fatter than males.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> My Southern variabilis call mostly in the AM with dim light that filters through blinds in my frog room. They call occasionally throughout the day. Keep in mind that their call is far from loud. If there is a lot of ambient noise you may not notice it. Mine lay eggs in film cans tilted just slightly upward from the horizontal so that they hold some water in the back. I'll usually see all 5 in there in the morning and when I check later there are eggs.
> 
> If you post some picks of them we may be able to guess at sexes for you. Females are noticeably fatter than males.


I have some southerns as well that I got from Doug. Most of my comments would echo his. Mine will call frequently throughout the day. I have my film cans down in the leaf litter. Very common for me to see a male sitting on top of one of them squawking away. 

They are very quiet. I have a tv at the other end of the room. If it is on I usually can't hear the call. 

How long have you had them? Mine were a little shy in the beginning. I didn't really hear, or see, them for quite some time.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Only around 3 weeks now. I mostly asked because the seem to be out and about on film canisters a lot, and I have heard many people talk about how they hear them calling within the first week. Here are a few pictures:
Frog 1:








Frog 2:
















Frog 3:
















Sorry about the bad pictures


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Do you know how old they are? When I had my Highland variabilis I just let them do their thing and waited. If they are young you may not hear anything yet if they are mature you may not hear them. My highlands were louder then my southerns but still quite by any standard and in most cases I would catch my male call by chance. They only way I truly found I had a breeging pair/group was I found eggs. If you have broms in the viv check low in the axils around the waterline. If you just have canisters you should see them.... There is no timeline or switch to say this is when you will see breeding or even calling.... Each frog is differant... and matures at a differant pace.

Just give it time and you will find out in time either by hearing calling or finding eggs.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll add this too; my Highland male quit calling entirely for 2 months when it was hottest. He called up a storm until June and then I didn't hear a peep out of him til the end of August. 
He has started calling every once in a while now.

He's about 1/2 the girth of the female.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but I was wondering since these guys like it cold, if putting an ice cube or 2 in a way in the viv to just cool things down in there and not so the frogs would be harmed? Would that work? I have at least 1 male and he calls but hasn't recently since it has gotten warmer. No eggs yet but to me it seems I have 2 females. One has definitely seemed to be courting but I have not found any eggs anywhere in the viv(film cans, cocohut w/ petri dish under, or broms). I have tried everything. Just wondering if the ice cube thing would cool things down enough to their liking?


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

What do the temps currently look like in the tank? It took my frogs a few weeks of calling before I actually saw any eggs in the film cans. I'm not sure how much an ice cube will cool it off, but my tank has gotten to around 75 and they have been breeding fine. I don't have experience with ice and frogs, but it may not be good for the frogs if they somehow contact the ice for too long. Make sure you feed and mist them a little extra to try and get some breeding going, you'll also notice that any females you have will be very "fat", much wider than males.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

The temps are around mid 70s. Oh I definitely know one is a female. She is huge, and is the one that reacts to the male calling. He has been calling for the past 2-3 months. I know it takes some time but I am just wondering if it takes cooler temps. All my other frogs have been breeding perfectly for me.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Some recommend spraying with slightly chilled water...


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree with froggorf, spraying with chilled water seems like a good option for lowering the temps.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

I've started doing that. Let's see if it sparks anything. I mean it could just be the frogs. My colons lay eggs and they turn to tads but they just never do transport them. It is frustrating but I know it is only a matter of time til they finally do their full job. I will keep you guys updated with my highlands and see if misting with chilled water helps.


----------

